# Spera Pocket Watch



## owlerj2510 (Jan 22, 2012)

My husband has an old pocket watch that was given to him by our son. Pocket watch is silver and the face has the words "Spera" with an anchor above it, the words "15 Rupis" above the seconds dial, and at bottom of face the words "Swiss Made". A Unitas trademark is on the inside clockworks with a serial number 285/497. We are trying to find out more information about the watch and what its age and value might be. I read that Spera is watchmaker *Montres SPERA S.A.* *Tramelan*, but beyond that we haven't been able to find anything.

Any information someone might have would be appreciated.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Correct, the Spera SA is also known as Les Fils de Jules Auguste Wuilleumier, to name the founder.

Andreas


----------

